

Airships for the 21st Century - mhb
http://spectrum.ieee.org/aerospace/aviation/airships-for-the-21st-century/?utm_source=techalert&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=100710

======
bediger
Airships: like flying cars, jetpacks and hydrogen fusion reactors, they're
always Just 10 Years Away! And They're So Gee Whiz I can hardly Stand It.

